# No Sound in PCLOS



## gamaxray (Mar 1, 2008)

ok so every thing worked perfectly save for the sound

this is my info:
‎ATI Technologies Inc IXP400 AC'97 Audio Controller
my lspci read out:
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 01)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge
00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
08:05.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)
08:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
08:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev
80)
if you need any more info just ask


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

There is a linux driver here...
AC97 driver.


----------



## gamaxray (Mar 1, 2008)

and how do i install it


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You need to etract the file using the archive tool,probabaly ARK OR ARC.
Then extract the tar file.
Then,there is a readme file and what appears to be an automatic installer labeled install.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

gamaxray said:


> ok so every thing worked perfectly save for the sound
> 
> this is my info:
> ‎ATI Technologies Inc IXP400 AC'97 Audio Controller
> ...


Click on "Configure your Computer-Administration Center" The screwdriver/wrench button.

After entering root password and Control Center opens, click on the hardware tab.

Then click "Look at and Configure the Hardware."

Click on the info line below below where it says "Soundcard" Mine says "IXP400 AC'97 Audio Controller" (Left Pane)

At the very bottom of the right side pane you will see "Run config tool", click it.

Mine says:
"Here you can select an alternative driver (either OSS or ALSA) for your sound card (ATI Technologies Inc.|IXP400 AC'97 Audio Controller).

Your card currently use the ALSA "snd-atiixp" driver (default driver for your card is "snd-atiixp")"

I think you can go from there.

If no luck, you know where to find me.

Welcome to TSG.
And PCLOS. An OS for the 21st Century.


----------



## gamaxray (Mar 1, 2008)

RootbeaR said:


> Click on "Configure your Computer-Administration Center" The screwdriver/wrench button.
> 
> After entering root password and Control Center opens, click on the hardware tab.
> 
> ...


ya mine says the same stuff and i have also tried alsaconf and no luck also reinstalling alsa driver and stuff and still no luck. did your audio work from the start?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

gamaxray said:


> ya mine says the same stuff and i have also tried alsaconf and no luck also reinstalling alsa driver and stuff and still no luck. did your audio work from the start?


Yes. With the LiveCD.
I'm off to bed.
Will have a look first thing in the am. I think there was another driver I used once that worked too.
I'll get back to you. Right away. Just too tired now.

In the meantime, might be a good idea to make sure you are completely updated.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

When did you install PCLOS and did the sound ever work with it, including with the LiveCD?

Do you know your speakers work?

Have you updated the system through Synaptic Package Manager?



Edit: Girlfriend just told me she noticed PCLOS needs volume to be turned up compared to XPSP2.


----------



## gamaxray (Mar 1, 2008)

RootbeaR said:


> When did you install PCLOS and did the sound ever work with it, including with the LiveCD?
> 
> Do you know your speakers work?
> 
> ...


i installed about 3 weeks ago and there was never audio.
yes and yes but not for a couple of weeks


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

gamaxray said:


> i installed about 3 weeks ago and there was never audio.
> yes and yes but not for a couple of weeks


Search package manager for "ATI" 
When you select it you want to see the below description and install it if it isn't already

"ATI proprietary X.org driver and libraries
ATI proprietary X.org graphics driver, related libraries and
configuration tools.

This proprietary ATI driver supports these products:
- Radeon 9500/9550/9600/9700/9800 cards
- Radeon X300/X550/X600/X700/X800/X850 scards
- Radeon X1300/X1600/X1800/X1900 cards
- Radeon Xpress 200/200M/1250 cards
- Mobility Radeon 9500/9550/9600/9800 cards
- Mobility Radeon X300/X600/X700/X800 cards
- Mobility Radeon X1300/X1400/X1600/X1800 cards
- FireMV 2200 cards
- FireGL X1-256p/X1-128/T2-128/Z1-128 cards
- FireGL X2-256 cards
- FireGL X3/X3-256 cards
- FireGL V3100/V3200/V3300/V3400 cards
- FireGL V5000/V5100/V5200 cards
- FireGL V7100/V7200/V7300/V7350 cards
- Mobility FireGL T2/V5000 cards

You should install this package if you want to enable the ATI
proprietary X.org driver for those cards....."


----------



## gamaxray (Mar 1, 2008)

RootbeaR said:


> Search package manager for "ATI"
> When you select it you want to see the below description and install it if it isn't already
> 
> "ATI proprietary X.org driver and libraries
> ...


ok i have installed that package


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

gamaxray said:


> ok i have installed that package


And still no sound?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Look for and install, easiest to click on sound in left pane of Package manager after selecting "sections" from bottom left pane, these packages:
(All these are installed on mine)

alsaconf
ALSA configuration tool

alsamixergui
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA) graphical mixer

alsa-plugins
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA) plugins

alsa-utils
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA) utilities

libalsa2
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA) library

libalsa-data
Config files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA)

libmikmod2
Sound library supporting multiple module formats and digital sound files

libopenal0
Main library for OpenAL, a free 3D sound library


----------



## gamaxray (Mar 1, 2008)

RootbeaR said:


> Look for and install, easiest to click on sound in left pane of Package manager after selecting "sections" from bottom left pane, these packages:
> (All these are installed on mine)
> 
> alsaconf
> ...


well i ran alsaconf and it did not detect any pci sound cards
and i reinstalled all the packeges you mentioned and still no sound. also i double checked if my speakers worked and the did in windows.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

This happened to me one one of my computers - after DL'ing drivers and fussing with it for two days I discovered that all I had to do was to
open KMix
Push the PCM slider all the way up
And SOUND!


----------



## gamaxray (Mar 1, 2008)

well i have been very busy with school so i havent been able to work on this issue but i have tryed every ones suggestions and they all failed. but when i booted today i got an error saying that my mixer could not be found so any more help would be great full


----------

